# Look at me



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

My 02 Frontier, V6, 5 Speed, 4x4 and my 90 Formula, V8, 5 Speed, T-tops


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice truck
that would be the exact truck i would buy


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like that truck good choice


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Truck is nice, the Nismo wheels for that truck are the hotness, you should get a set


----------

